# Out Of Desperation, I Called a Family Mobile Home Park.



## Remy (Feb 9, 2022)

I think passing would be the smart thing. The woman was decent enough. She said there are a lot of 55+ people living in the park, especially since the fires. Base space rent starts at $690 and includes nothing!!! Add water, sewer, garbage, electric/gas. And there is no rent control protection like in a senior park. They charge $24 a month for garbage. That's insane. I used to pay about $30 with that lousy house years ago and there were times I didn't even put the can out because I had nothing, or one small bag.

They had a newer place for sale. But I don't think it would work. Perhaps I can get desperate enough but it kind of scares me. Nothing coming up in the senior parks that is decent.

My two indoor cats would be fine but they are also fine in a senior park. If I ever had one that said one pet, I'd just lie and buy if they had something I wanted.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 9, 2022)

All I can advise you is shop around.  Don't get yourself into some place that is over your head financially or you think you are being "ripped off."  Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> All I can advise you is shop around.  Don't get yourself into some place that is over your head financially or you think you are being "ripped off."  Best of luck in your search.


And don’t settle for a place in desperation.  You want to be in an Adult Park, wait some more.  

Good luck.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 9, 2022)

Remy, there is a +55 park in Santa Paula CA with a couple of units for sale. It is also rent controlled. We live there and really like it. If you need more info, please PM me.
When my wife went looking for a +55 park in Ventura County, she said this was the best one that is affordable.


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)

Remy said:


> They charge $24 a month for garbage. That's insane. I used to pay about $30 with that lousy house years ago and there were times I didn't even put the can out because I had nothing, or one small bag.


$24 a month would be a bargain here. I'm paying $91.99 here, and that includes a "senior discount". Don't believe me - here's a photo of my last bill:


----------



## Remy (Feb 9, 2022)

Jules said:


> And don’t settle for a place in desperation.  You want to be in an Adult Park, wait some more.
> 
> Good luck.


Jules, I've been waiting so long. I mentioned on this forum last summer I looked at a place. Listed on Friday. I looked at it on Saturday (that was where I posted that my agent forgot and stood me up), I called my agent on Monday and stated what I was willing to offer, well over asking but she called me back to state the listing agent stated the seller had already decided on an offer. My offer was 4 grand more than what it sold for. I should have said more.


----------



## Remy (Feb 9, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Remy, there is a +55 park in Santa Paula CA with a couple of units for sale. It is also rent controlled. We live there and really like it. If you need more info, please PM me.
> When my wife went looking for a +55 park in Ventura County, she said this was the best one that is affordable.


That's so kind of you. I'm stuck up her in Northern California due to my stepfather. I also feed the small feral colony at my workplace and I don't think anyone else would feed them.


----------



## Remy (Feb 9, 2022)

@debodun I certainly believe you. That's insane for one month. It's too bad you and a neighbor can't split it or something.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 9, 2022)

Remy said:


> That's so kind of you. I'm stuck up her in Northern California due to my stepfather. I also feed the small feral colony at my workplace and I don't think anyone else would feed them.


I cannot comment on the situation with your stepfather, but you have to take care of yourself also. I withhold any comment on feeding feral colonies.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2022)

These comments about rising costs in California probably reflect why that State is losing population for the first time in its history.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-population-decline/


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> These comments about rising costs in California probably reflect why that State is losing population for the first time in its history.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-population-decline/


Yes, many are moving to TX and I am feeling it in Dallas.  When we moved here 16 years ago the traffic was acceptable, especially after living in South Florida.  Now it is horrible.  Drivers having no idea where they are going, turning at the last minute and running red lights is one of the things I see most often.  Of course, this is not just Californians.  Many are moving to our state.

I still welcome them because I am also a "transplant" from another state and like diversity.  I have friends who moved from CA. They are mostly tired of the high real estate costs and high state taxes.  Some are tired of the politics, but I won't comment on that.


----------



## Remy (Feb 10, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I cannot comment on the situation with your stepfather, but you have to take care of yourself also. I withhold any comment on feeding feral colonies.


If you are against feeding ferals, I have to say I probably agree with some of your sentiment. It's a small colony. 3 and they are all fixed. When I started working there a woman came to feed them daily. I spoke to her about them as I care about cats. She said an employee alerted her to them and she had considered trying to rehome them. She died and another man took over their feeding and abandoned them. I was able to get his number through the PAWS thrift store. There was some food put out for them here and there but no water. They were so thirsty, they tried to get water out of a dripping faucet. So I took over their feeding and can't find one employee to reliably help me. I don't want them starving and going after birds either. The people who are volunteers through the thrift shop and are supposedly organized to help cats are not actually very nice. Also the local humane society will no longer take feral cats.


----------



## Remy (Feb 10, 2022)

Don M. said:


> These comments about rising costs in California probably reflect why that State is losing population for the first time in its history.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-population-decline/


It's terrible. And due to fires, it's really ruined real estate in this area causing prices to rise. I can't blame anyone for leaving. 

And then when I hear there are many empty units in cities like San Francisco sitting empty bought by foreign investors, I'm outraged. I don't know how this works. Do they wait for prices to go up and then sell? Is it some kind of tax write off? I don't get why the government allows this to happen hurting citizens. I know the government doesn't give one damn about us.


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2022)

Remy said:


> It's terrible. And due to fires, it's really ruined real estate in this area causing prices to rise. I can't blame anyone for leaving.
> 
> And then when I hear there are many *empty units in cities like San Francisco sitting empty bought by foreign investors, *I'm outraged. I don't know how this works. Do they wait for prices to go up and then sell? Is it some kind of tax write off? I don't get why the government allows this to happen hurting citizens. I know the government doesn't give one damn about us.


They have the same situation in Vancouver.  The city put an occupancy tax on empty units.  I don’t know if has helped, couldn’t hurt.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> $24 a month would be a bargain here. I'm paying $91.99 here, and that includes a "senior discount". Don't believe me - here's a photo of my last bill:
> 
> View attachment 207691


My goodness that's shocking.

I pay around £2,000 annually, and that pays for... . It's an incremental charge levied on all householders, whether owners or renters, all have to pay Council tax, .. but the amount  depends  on the size of our property, rated A to H ( *A* being the smallest one bed homes )..through to H which would generally be a Huge home and grounds  with lots of land, and .. , and those with the largest homes pay just over £3,500..


Council Tax valuations are based on the value of properties that aren't used for business purposes. The value is based on the price the property would have sold for on the open market on 1 April 1991 in England



Our annual council tax covers...

police and fire services
leisure and recreation projects, such as maintaining parks and sports centres
libraries and education services
rubbish and waste collection and disposal
transport and highway services, including street lighting and cleaning, and road maintenance
environmental health and trading standards
administration and record-keeping, such as marriages, deaths and birth, and local elections.


----------



## Remy (Feb 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> They have the same situation in Vancouver.  The city put an occupancy tax on empty units.  I don’t know if has helped, couldn’t hurt.


I heard of this when they were discussing it on KGO Newstalk from San Francisco. Apparently there are cities doing this. I don't know if it helps. It shouldn't be allowed. This stuff is discussed but the regular people seem to have no power. Just keep paying your taxes, obey the law and to heck with you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My goodness that's shocking.


@debodun has some pro-rated charges on there, though. It won't be that much every month. They're probably charging a quarterly period.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> @debodun has some pro-rated charges on there, though. It won't be that much every month. They're probably charging a quarterly period.


are you sure, I'm sure Deb said that was her monthly bill for refuse only...


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> are you sure, I'm sure Deb said that was her monthly bill for refuse only...


At least one of those items was quarterly.  Still high rates overall.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> If you are against feeding ferals, I have to say I probably agree with some of your sentiment. It's a small colony. 3 and they are all fixed. When I started working there a woman came to feed them daily. I spoke to her about them as I care about cats. She said an employee alerted her to them and she had considered trying to rehome them. She died and another man took over their feeding and abandoned them. I was able to get his number through the PAWS thrift store. There was some food put out for them here and there but no water. They were so thirsty, they tried to get water out of a dripping faucet. So I took over their feeding and can't find one employee to reliably help me. I don't want them starving and going after birds either. The people who are volunteers through the thrift shop and are supposedly organized to help cats are not actually very nice. Also the local humane society will no longer take feral cats.


Remy, it isnice for you to take care of those cats. The important thing is that they are fixed. It is a shame that noboby else cares enough about them.


----------



## JBingo36 (Feb 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> All I can advise you is shop around.  Don't get yourself into some place that is over your head financially or you think you are being "ripped off."  Best of luck in your search.


So what’s going on remey  Have you found a place


----------



## Remy (Feb 28, 2022)

JBingo36 said:


> So what’s going on remey  Have you found a place


Thank you for asking. No I haven't. I just don't seem to have things work out but I keep looking.

I could stay in this apartment but I don't want to. If I was ever asked to leave for any reason, I'd never qualify for another market rate apartment.


----------



## bingo (Feb 28, 2022)

we pay $10/mo...garbage  services...once a week...we moved from NC to Southern Illinois  to be near our daughter...small  town...so cheaper...but winter is  brrrr!


----------

